# Adjustment Brush Issue 5.7



## tvvk (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello

I am very new to lightroom, so there may be an obvious answer to my issue that I am not aware of.  What's happening is this:  When I click to activate the adjustment brush, then move sliders to make adjustments, the effects are global, not local.  The graduated filter works the way I believe it should, but I cannot get the adjustment brush to make local changes only.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 9, 2014)

Are you adjusting sliders in the "Basic" panel that appears BELOW the Brush panel? The Brush Slider panel (slightly darker grey) has a "Custom" menu drop-down above the sliders.
Is your brush size gigantic such that it affects image globally? Do you see the two concentric circles of the brush when you cursor over the image?
If you press "O" do you see the coloured mask overlay that indicates where the brush has made adjustments?
Do you see the brush "Pins" or dots that indicate a brush adjustment? "H" toggles the pins visible or Hidden.
Have you activated the brush with the mouse then pressed "K" which would de-activate it?
Just trying to get at an answer for you.


----------



## tvvk (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, I was adjusting the sliders in Basic.  I didn't see the hide/show triangle in the right hand corner of the adjustment brush panel.  All is good


----------



## jameslarsan (Dec 15, 2014)

I-See-Light said:


> Are you adjusting sliders in the "Basic" panel that appears BELOW the Brush panel? The Brush Slider panel (slightly darker grey) has a "Custom" menu drop-down above the sliders.
> Is your brush size gigantic such that it affects image globally? Do you see the two concentric circles of the brush when you cursor over the image?
> If you press "O" do you see the coloured mask overlay that indicates where the brush has made adjustments?
> Do you see the brush "Pins" or dots that indicate a brush adjustment? "H" toggles the pins visible or Hidden.
> ...


I am in the process of downloading the trial version of Lightroom 5 to give it a try. I already have the Viewpoint trial as a plugin to Aperture. So I can compare using the same raw images. Thank you.


----------

